
reMarkable - Anilm3
https://getremarkable.com/
======
helb
Heh, I was expecting some weird reStructuredText/Markdown mashup.

This is actually pretty interesting – e-ink tablet with a custom Linux-based
OS, pressure/tilt stylus sensitivity and a solid build.

Would be great if it gets some traction, but the price seems a bit high.

